# Which Four Wheeler to Buy ???



## Maverick_007 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey guys...i m planning to buy a car but get confuse between Chevrolet Spark,Hyundai i10 & Santro and Suzuki Alto.

wht u all say ? which is the best buy(+which model no.) ??

One thing is that the car will not run frequently...i think only 2 or 3 days in a week.
I m more concern about average,style and lookssss...

plz give ur valuable comments...
thnx


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 8, 2008)

You can either go for spark or i10.
i hav spark bought in march after test driving both,i felt spark more fun to ride,mileage iam getting is 18+ in highway with  80% AC on


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

+10000 for i10.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 8, 2008)

Catch the I. Also consider the Zen Estilo.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 8, 2008)

Go for the Spark, awesome mileage and its a smart peppy car.Hyundai sucks at after sales service.chevrolet is growing by the day.Also look for the U-va by chevrolet.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Hyundai sucks at after sales service.



Dude check any auto magazine or ask any Hyundai owner. Hyundai's after sales service is the second best in the country, after Maruti-Suzuki.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 8, 2008)

^^at least in kolkata it sucks. And since when have people started believing in magazines?? Overdrive and Autocar votes chevrolet as the most sought after brand in india now. Their service stations have great engineers and your car is up and running in no time if there is any minorproblem. Also their service centres do not charge as much as suzuki or hyundai does after warranty.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 8, 2008)

Go for the i10. Never go for American brand cars like Chevrolet or Ford as they may start to have technical problems after 1.5-2 yrs. I myself did some research while I was also in the US and also here as I am also looking for a sedan class car. What I learnt is always go for Japanese, Korean or German brand cars. Sites like www.indiacar.com, www.gaadi.com, www.cars.com, www.autobytel.com, etc will help in your research.

You might also want to consider the Hyundai Getz. I personally don't like the looks of the i10. The Getz has a considerable european feel to it with both the exteriors and the interiors.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^at least in kolkata it sucks. And since when have people started believing in magazines?? Overdrive and Autocar votes chevrolet as the most sought after brand in india now. Their service stations have great engineers and your car is up and running in no time if there is any minorproblem. Also their service centres do not charge as much as suzuki or hyundai does after warranty.


Well I've been reading Autocar India since its launch and completely believe them. 

As for the i10, it is the Indian Car of the Year. It is also the first car ever to get this award from all the auto magazines and auto shows in India (usually different magazines have different opinions as to which is the best car). It is also bigger than Spark and the features like sun roof are also a class apart.


----------



## supernova (Jul 8, 2008)

+1 for Spark


digitized said:


> Go for the i10. Never go for American brand cars like Chevrolet or Ford as they may start to have technical problems after 1.5-2 yrs.



Well Spark is originally sourced from Daewoo.. so technically it's korean..


----------



## vilas_patil (Jul 8, 2008)

My personal preference is Maruti Swift...


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jul 8, 2008)

new maruti swift


----------



## soumya (Jul 8, 2008)

I am having a Hyundai Getz in Kolkata and the service doesn't suck at all!


----------



## IronManForever (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not hijacking the thread but what's the price of Hyundai i10? Do all models come with that retractable night-sky view window?


----------



## gopz (Jul 8, 2008)

i10 for sure

Good looks, Great interiors, Great mileage and excellent engine.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> I'm not hijacking the thread but what's the price of Hyundai i10? Do all models come with that retractable night-sky view window?



There are four models. The prices are as below
3.91
4.32
4.58
5.44
Prices in lakhs on-road Mumbai. The sun roof is only available on the top of the line model.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 8, 2008)

Keep the swift out.It will probably be out of his budget.The spark provides the best mileage. Wait for a few days. Honda and nissan are gonna hit the small car market.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jul 8, 2008)

I would suggest u post similar query in www.team-bhp.com/forum/


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 8, 2008)

I would recommend the new Tata India Petrol+LPG(Autogas). It runs on both, tank - 31 litres of petrol. Company fitted Gas, no messy wires, does not disturb the spare wheel, changeover with the press of a button on the dashboard.


----------



## axxo (Jul 9, 2008)

LPG sucks..cost of which is now almost 70% of petrol, less mileage  & power compared to petrol. LPG is economical 2 yrs before but not now or anymore. Better get a swift diesel LDI for 4.9L if running cost is your concern.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 9, 2008)

axxo said:


> LPG sucks..cost of which is now almost 70% of petrol, *less mileage  & power compared to petrol*. LPG is economical 2 yrs before but not now or anymore. Better get a swift diesel LDI for 4.9L if running cost is your concern.



You should see that car to believe me, take it for a test drive.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 9, 2008)

@Maverick_007, post your budget.

chevy spark=daewoo matiz
optra=nubira
tavera=Isuzu Panther
Chevy Forester =Subaru

this is called GM's badge engineering

dont go for tata


----------



## Maverick_007 (Jul 9, 2008)

well..very gud response from everyone..
i think swift is somewhat higher from my budget.
what about Chevrolet U-va ?
i am also thinking of i10.....
do anybody have i10 ???
howz performance..average....????
i am also not interested to tata...


----------



## krazzy (Jul 9, 2008)

Why don't you test drive them all?


----------



## Maverick_007 (Jul 9, 2008)

i can't check the performance in a test drive .......



s18000rpm said:


> @Maverick_007, post your budget.
> 
> chevy spark=daewoo matiz
> optra=nubira
> ...


i can spend up to 4-4.5L max....
i dono think swift will come in my pocket.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 9, 2008)

Maverick_007 said:


> well..very gud response from everyone..
> i think swift is somewhat higher from my budget.
> what about Chevrolet U-va ?
> i am also thinking of i10.....
> ...



Any Chevy a no-no. i10 is the best bet in that range.



dreamcatcher said:


> Honda and nissan are gonna hit the small car market.



Are you sure? Can you post the source? Japanese cars are always the best bet.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

*blog.driveinside.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/jazz.jpg
Honda jazz
Q4 2008

As for Nissan, i saw it in some car mag who were previewing it. Its called Tiida i guess but not sure.


----------



## Maverick_007 (Jul 9, 2008)

i think tht will be around 5 Lac....


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 9, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> *blog.driveinside.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/jazz.jpg
> Honda jazz
> Q4 2008
> 
> As for Nissan, i saw it in some car mag who were previewing it. Its called Tiida i guess but not sure.


 
Do you call it the Honda Jazz or the Honda Fit?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 9, 2008)

MARUTI SWIFT LXI [base model] = Rs.4,08,396 (@ chennai)

check price at your city = *www.marutiswift.com/price.aspx


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

Honda fit will be introduced in india as the honda jazz.


----------



## anandk (Jul 9, 2008)

i10.

btw, quite a few new cars r coming in that category in the next 3-4 months. Just check out a few car mags.


----------



## Maverick_007 (Jul 10, 2008)

what about Chevrolet Aveo U-Va ?


----------



## Maverick_007 (Jul 28, 2008)

hey guys....
i10 Magna with Kappa engine booked

thanks all for ur valuable suggestions  

Now its time for Music......
which stereo and speakers shall i buy ?

Budget is 10K(+-1K).


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 28, 2008)

Go for Blaupunct or Sony. I prefer Blaupunct for superior sound quality. Choose the stereos in the shop itself.


----------



## Maverick_007 (Jul 28, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Go for Blaupunct or Sony. I prefer Blaupunct for superior sound quality. Choose the stereos in the shop itself.


Can u name any model of Blaupunkt or sony which got a gud bass and clarity ??


----------

